# De Sur a Norte y de Norte a Sur.



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Chocaviento!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> un choque y fuga mejor dicho.....:|.................XD


:lol: 



Pero si amplían las veredas, cosa que también pienso necesario, el problema sería dnd estacionar no?


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

q raro q este abierto y además los han pintado


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

sugarrw said:


> las calles del centro histórico son bien amplias.....vendria bien ampliar más las veredas y tan solo dejar para 2 carriles..........


Y claro que se hará, ademas de los paraderos para taxis.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias a todos por seguir visitando mi temita  ya vienen más fotitos  

Yupirlin!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien aqui seguimos con más fotos 














































Alli se ve un museo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui una iglesia que no recuerdo como se llama 










Por dentro 





































Ya vienen más fotitos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos......Solo hay del centro?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

libidito said:


> Buenas fotos......Solo hay del centro?


No Libidito, tengo de todo  solo que me di una vuelta por casi todo el Centro y por eso las estoy colocando, como dije, algo asi como lo del tema de Arequipa en las cuales coloco fotos de todo el centro, y aun no termino


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok, entonces sigamos...... keep showing


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

el thread va genial... asi es mi Trujillo limpio y ordenado  Dale Chocaviento muestranos mas... tus fotos estan muy bonitas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui más fotos del centro


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Sigamos con nuestro recorrido


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui más fotitos 




















espero que les gusten


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bueno definitivamente la huachafada es lo que reina en esa cuadra........ya parece circo.....hno:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

hay potencial en esa calle de Pizarro! a mi me encanta esa calle siempre ha sido mi favorita, claro que se puede ver mejor


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

me refiero a la cuadra donde esta metro y saga... la del colegio acharan, si no me gusta


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

alguien sabe si estan haciendo algo en el futuro hotel casa andina. 

sugarw esa cuadra es una de las mas bellas, yo creo q apesar del uso de los colores difrents se ve bien

hay mucha gente para ser domingo, chocaviento parece q has seguido a los sanjuanistas x todo su recorrido


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

concuerdo, a mi esa cuadra me parece re linda  y los cafecitos alli bien nice  Ahora, la que sigue con ese colegio alla deben botarla y volverla a hacer. Esas son las fotos mas feas de tu thread chocaviento... pero bueno sigamos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Podria dar una opinion? de lo que vi?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

no entiendo por que pides permiso :S


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Podria dar una opinion? de lo que vi?


adelante t damos permiso :lol: todo lo que digas podra ser usado en tu contra


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mejor mas fotitos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Chocawinds ibaa compañada de los ex-san Juanistas por ahi sale mi profe de la UNT en su cole jajaja.....Y si el Jiron Pizarro es uno de los mas vivos y transitados, hay de todo en ese Jiron pero ya por el colegio Marcial Acharan pierde la escencia pero la recobra en la Plazuela El Recreo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui mas fotos, este temita esta avazando muy rapido 














































 

Mas fotos en unos minutos mas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Al fondo se ve la Plazuela El Recreo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

libidito said:


> Al fondo se ve la Plazuela El Recreo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Donde crees que ahora vamos a ir?


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

ojala ese paseo peatonal mejore mucho con la peaotonalizacion de pizarro. seria bueno q se haga un plan para regular los colores usados en las fachadas en todo el centro historico tanto de las edificaciones historicas como de las modernas. y de una vez por todas regular mejor la publicidad sobretodo de las tiendas mas chicas pues las cadenas grandes al parecer si respetan la ordenanza.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Luchito en el centro tambien vi anuncios en lugares donde no deberian estar, eso le daba un aspecto un poco feito a la zona


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y seguimos yendo para la Plaza del recreo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y llegamos


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Luchito en el centro tambien vi anuncios en lugares donde no deberian estar, eso le daba un aspecto un poco feito a la zona


si x eso deberian ser mas rigidos con la norma.

hya mas fotos no? =D


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que linda la pileta de la Plazuela El Recreo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> si x eso deberian ser mas rigidos con la norma.
> 
> hya mas fotos no? =D


Si hay muchas fotos, mas que nada lo dije porque en un temita de Arequipa pusiste que en Trujillo no habia eso, pero yo vi lo contrario  pero mejor coloco más fotitos  (ahora en Arequipa han sacado todas esas publicidades ya colocaré las fotitos en el tema correspondiente) 

Tuve que ir hasta Trujillo para tomar fotos de muchos lugares que conocia y nunca vi en el foro 

espero que les gusten


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui mas 










Este es el antiguo sistema de agua de la ciudad


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Seguimos con mas fotitos 




























Y nos despedimos de esta plaza


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Si hay muchas fotos, mas que nada lo dije porque en un temita de Arequipa pusiste que en Trujillo no habia eso, pero yo vi lo contrario  pero mejor coloco más fotitos  (ahora en Arequipa han sacado todas esas publicidades ya colocaré las fotitos en el tema correspondiente)


yo hablo de los letreros de las tiendas, no de la publicidad ilegal, como habras podido ver esta no esta muy presente en el centro salvo algunas excepciones como se ve en la esquina del colegio pues x ese leado si hay un poco mas de control en el centro.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Seguimos con mas fotitos


nunca en trujillo he ido x ahi pues segun yo no es tan seguro pero se ve bien ojala con la remodelacion esto sera genial


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> yo hablo de los letreros de las tiendas, no de la publicidad ilegal, como habras podido ver esta no esta muy presente en el centro salvo algunas excepciones como se ve en la esquina del colegio pues x ese leado si hay un poco mas de control en el centro.



Bueno en Arequipa las tiendas tienen otros letreros en hierro o en madera, pero en el centro de Trujillo tambien vi algunos avisos en zonas que no deberian estar.  pero mejor disfrutemos las fotos ,


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> nunca en trujillo he ido x ahi pues segun yo no es tan seguro pero se ve bien ojala con la remodelacion esto sera genial


Tengo varias fotos de varios lugares, quise conocer mas y tomar muchas fotos  Bueno me voy a dormir, besitos mañana sigo con las fotos


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

dale! muestra mas fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Abuuu ya cambiamos pagina!!! tan rapido... mañana colocaré fotitos, hoy coloque muchas 

Besitos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos! Muy interesante el antiguo sistema de agua.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

chocaviento aqui t explico un poco lo de la publicidad en el centro, q es de a lo q me referia.

aqui ves q en un lado la publicidad (chicha como en todo el peru) esta colocada de manera correcta dentro de un marco verde diseñado por la municipalidad para dicho fin. mientras en el otro lado esta en un lado dond no corresponde pero en realidad deberia haber otro panel verde.



















creo q es una solucion saludable para evitar q se peguen x cualquier lado del centro y es de hace muchos años. pero ya sabemos q es muy dificil controlar el tema de la publicidad en el peru pues la gente lo hace pero hasta en el sardinel de las calles y ni q decir de los pobres postes!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bien sigamos con las fotos 



















No recuerdo el nombre de las calles


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui mas fotos de las calles 










Esta iglesia no se como se llama, ya me olvide


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien ahora nos iremos por este lado, hay algunas casas que estan en mal estado  las deberian de recuperar , pero hay otras muy lindas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Luz simplemente no te acuerdas de ningun nombre de las Iglesias.....:lol::lol:...ya pues Luz.....XD.........

Bien descuidada todas esas zonas.....hasta da miedo caminar por ahí y se ve algo inseguro como dice Lucho....

interesante ese "museo de sitio" donde explican el sistema de agua de la ciudad.....aunque totalmente olvidado por sus autoridades.......reclamen a su alcalde que de una vez haga algo por su centro histórico......hno:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonita la pileta!! 

Y pucha sí, el Centro se ve un toque más olvidado =S waaa! Cuando se verán los cambios del PECHT????!!!! :gaah: 

Gracias por las fotos Luz!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Bonita la pileta!!
> 
> *Y pucha sí, el Centro se ve un toque más olvidado =S waaa! Cuando se verán los cambios del PECHT????!!!!* :gaah:
> 
> Gracias por las fotos Luz!


Cuando exista interes tanto por parte de las autoridades, instituciones públicas y privadas y la población en general........lo que me preocupa ahora es que con la llegada de los c.c, el comercio especializado y otras actividades vean más atractivo los nuevos sub-centros de desarrollo y dejen de lado al centro histórico....sumado a que no se hace nada por tratar de rescatarlo; las mismas autoridades estarian condenando el futuro de este caso urbano monumental.....hno:


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

si la memoria no me falla esa es la iglesia Santa Rosa..en el Jr. San Martín.........

el centro esta recontra descuidado......los alrededores de la plaza se ve bien pero cuando uno empieza ha recorrer las calles...como lo ha hecho Luz....se da con la sorpresa que la realidad es otra.........


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Bonita la pileta!!
> 
> Y pucha sí, el Centro se ve un toque más olvidado =S waaa! Cuando se verán los cambios del PECHT????!!!! :gaah:
> 
> Gracias por las fotos Luz!


El PECHT ya no existe. Acuña creó otra comisión con otro nombre, no recuero cual. Aunque no es responsabilidad de ellos estar limpiando las fachadas. Si bien ayudan restringiendo el tránsito de vehículos (se ensucian menos rápido las paredes), la otra parte, los que operan o son dueños de esas casas e iglesias, deben por lo menos pasarle la escoba a esas paredes una vez al mes. Creo que por fiestas patrias, si no lo hacen, pueden obtener una multa.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

no me gustaron para nada tus ultimas fotos chocawinds, pero como dice Cenrinq, no todo el centro es homogenio, todo el empeño es para la plaza de armas y algunas cuadras alrededor pero el resto esta como en el olvido,,, 
Pero de todas maneras gracias por compartir las fotos y poder conocer un poco la realidad de nuestros pueblos..


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep pero io q pase por alli no lo vi tan inseguro...pero si hay zonas muy descuidadas... aunque tuve un sueño q en la plaza de armas d trux.. me raptaban :lol::lol: cuando sucedio eso no sabia q plaza era, pero cuando viaje a trux me di cuenta q era esa...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Al perecer algunos inmuebles necesitan ayuda... una limpieza en la fachada y un poquito de pintura puede hacer mucho!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

A mi no me parecio para nada insegura hno:hno: lo que si hay casas descuidadas pero no es una zona insegura.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no creo que la solución solo pase por limpiar un poco las fachadas....ya que eso solo es maquillar..........se necesita mucho por hacer........claro que lo mismo pasa en todas las ciudades del Perú......pero al no haber institucionalidad en Trujillo que tenga como plan rescatar el centro deja mucho que desear....hno:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Seguimos con nuestro recorrido  el edificio que ve a la derecha de color melon es el Teatro Municipal 




















Quieren entrar?  entraremos para ver el Teatro Municipal


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

el centro no es inseguro, la parte q dije no q me parecia un poco segura es la plazuela el recreo, pues esta cerca a las zonas de comercio. pero despues caminar x las calles q las ultimas fotos no es nada inseguro.

recuerden q el centro e la ciudad estuvo enmurallado y las grandes casonas estaban en la parte central por eso son muy grandes con ventanales etc, pero hacia el perimetro de la av españa estas eran mas humildes pues eran la periferia de la ciudad enmurallada por eso vemos construcciones mas sencillas tipicas de ciudades costeñas, bueno estan descuidadas x q son basicamente residenciales y no hay comercio.


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

pero que sean residencial no justifica que esten en ese estado...toda descuidadas.....el cuidado y conservación del centro historico..es un problema tanto civil como politico...


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

el centro Historico de Trujillo....no es solo la parte de la plaza .. siempre colocan fotos de esa zona....y el resto k...???


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

CENRIQ said:


> pero que sean residencial no justifica que esten en ese estado...toda descuidadas.....el cuidado y conservación del centro historico..es un problema tanto civil como politico...


cenriq ten en cuenta q no son casas declaradas patrimonio apesar de ser muy antiguas, y sabemos q los dueños de esas casas no tienen plata como para estar manteniendo en perfecto estado para una ciudad museo. no es precisamente el estrato A o B el q habita estas casas

pero la municipalidad deberia concretar sus planes para mejorar todo el centro historico de manera integral

**obviamente q el centro no solo es la parte central tb lo es la periferia y seria interesnate tener circuitos turisticos q expliquen eso y como era la disposición de las casas en aquella epoca


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

lucho19 said:


> pero la municipalidad deberia concretar sus planes para mejorar todo el centro historico de manera integral


^^^^..pero el Apra no ha hecho nada por el centro historico durante 20 años...va estar dificil que Acuña lo haga en 2 1/2 años que le queda de gobierno......pero lo positivo es que se esta empezando por algo..como la peatonalización del Jr Pizarro cuadra 4-9.......pero ojala k lo hagan pronto y no se demoren tanto..


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui entramos al Teatro  



















El techo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui una vista desde arriba 





































La escaleras para ir al segundo piso


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

y el ingreso es libre (gratis)....la verdad que nunca he entrado..k verguenza


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

lindo el teatro como siempre, esperesmo quede bien lo q haran ahi


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y ahora una vista desde abajo hacia arriba 



















El escenario










Y nos vamos a otro lugar 










PD: Todas estas fotos son de las casas que estan dentro del Centro Historico, la muralla creo que esta mas lejos, tambien tengo fotos de la muralla


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

WHAT INSEGURO??? LA PLAZUELA EL RECREO NO ES INSEGURA!!!!!! HAY MUCHOS POLICIAS Y PUEDES AHI PASAR UNA LINDA TARDE.
LUS ZIGUE CON MAS FOTITOS


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

CENRIQ said:


> y el ingreso es libre (gratis)....la verdad que nunca he entrado..k verguenza


hay muchas puestas en escena gratis, y la entrada es gratis, y puedes ver ballet siempre


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

CENRIQ said:


> y el ingreso es libre (gratis)....la verdad que nunca he entrado..k verguenza


Algo que me sorprendio fue eso, cualquiera podia entrar, aqui en Arequipa solo se entra cuando hay obras de teatro, tambien traeré fotos del teatro de Arequipa pero la pondre en el temita indicado


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tengo fotos desde algunos edificios tambien  jijijj estuve en todas partes  pero algunas fotos no me salieron bien y otras no pude tomarlas pero puedo contar mi experiencia


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Excelente el Teatro Municipal ! Por algo Trujillo huele a cultura!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

libidito said:


> WHAT INSEGURO??? LA PLAZUELA ELR ECREO NO ES INSEGURA!!!!!! HAY MUCHOS POLICIAS Y PUEDES AHI PASAR UNA LINDA TARDE.
> LUS ZIGUE CON MAS FOTITOS


Lo que dice Libidito es verdad, no me parecio para nada insegura esta zona y el centro en general, pero algo que si tengo que decir es que muchos trujillanos me decian que tenga cuidado con los taxis y que no vaya a zonas peligrosas, me dijeron los nombres pero no recuerdo, si me ayudan puedo recordar.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

cuando digo cerca a la muralla no me refiero necesariamente a los pedazos q quedan jjajaja. si no a la zona mas distales del centro historico.

libidito si en realidad no se si es cierto q es inseguro, pero soy paranoico (en serio). ejm nunca tomo un taxi en la calle o manejo o llamo a me recojan :S


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una preguntita, porque no visitan tambien asi mi temita de Arequipa hno: aqui todos postean pero alla no y tambien muestro fotos de todo el centro de la ciudad como lo hago aqui, el mismo estilo que lo hago en Arequipa lo estoy haciendo con la ciudad de la eterna primavera


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

actualmente..hay mas seguridad....pero hace 7 u 8 años..escuchaba que era insegura esa zona sobre todo esa cuadra que esta peatonalizadda donde esta el colegio Marcial Acharan


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

chocaviento x q cuadras + del centro has ido?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> chocaviento x q cuadras + del centro has ido?


Por muchas, cada dia iba a una zona diferente  alguien dijo muralla?

Luchito no recuerdo los nombres, mas que America? Incas? Husares? despues no recuerdo mas ahhh si Larco, esa avenida me parecio la mas bonita de Trujillo.

ok vamos a ver la muralla 



















Ayudenme con las calles


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ahora seguimos por esta calle 




















Al fondo se ve la Muralla y en esta calle hay adoquines


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> es la av. España!


Si me dijeron que toda esa avenida rodea la ciudad y antes alli estaba la muralla


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

el centro es muy parecido al de lima tiene monumentos historicos importantes, y zonas feas pobres huachafas muy cerca. no entiendo x q tanta sorpresa


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

pro la diferencia es q el centro d lima estaba casi abandonado y el comercio formal se habia ido a otra parte en cambio en este no...


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

CHOCAVIENTO ESTAS MAS PERDIDA,AJJAAJAJA


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya pasamos pagina!!! bueno camine por esta avenida y vi este centro comercial que aqui en el foro muestran 





































Despues me fui a almorzar

aqui no se donde volvi a empezar a tomar fotos ayudenme


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

lucho19 said:


> el centro es muy parecido al de lima tiene monumentos historicos importantes, y zonas feas pobres huachafas muy cerca. no entiendo x q tanta sorpresa



la sorpresa es principalmente...para quienes no conocen Trujillo.....la verdad no se habian posteado fotos de otras calles del centro.......*Luz*....estas haciendo historia...con tus fotos estas desnudando la realidad de nuestro centro historico....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Leona ya estas saliendo del centro.......


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

ahh..el oro azul...entre el Jr. Orbegozo..y el Jr Grau......el c.c oro azul sigue vacio ..y eso que inauguraron en febrero del 2007


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

La cuestion es que, esas zonas de Trujillo yo nunca las visito, por que? pues por que simplemente se han dedicado a full negocio o casas privadas, no te dejan entrar, no permiten ver nada, entonces para que ir??? Ni los turistas extranjeros van por esas calles, pero me parece muy bien que Luz tome fotos por todo el centro ya que es algo especial para los peruanos que queremos conocer a fondo nuestro país.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep.. x cierto q rapido q vanaza este thread 5 hojas por dia creo jeje

el plaza mall se ve bien pero no hay movimiento q lo esten acabando...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si muy rapido y mis manitos no dan para mas  y el foto pucket va a explotar


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*MAS FOTOS PLEASE XD *


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

visitaste Chan Chan..Huanchaco y las Huacas del Sol y La Luna....???


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

CENRIQ said:


> visitaste Chan Chan..Huanchaco y las Huacas del Sol y La Luna....???


CLARITO!!!!  ya vienen esta por terminar el primer giro por el centro  le tome fotos hasta a la guia


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

ok..entonces hay que esperar......sinceramente ver en fotos las zonas descuidadas del centro me deprimen :badnews:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

CENRIQ said:


> ok..entonces hay que esperar......sinceramente ver en fotos las zonas descuidadas del centro me deprimen :badnews:



Ahora regreso a la Plaza de Armas y nos vamos por donde esta el Cervat


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien de vuelta en la Plaza de Armas, colocaron unos papeles muy interesantes ya los veremos despues mas detenidamente


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Seguimos por la Plaza de Armas y despues iremos por una calle que va directo al cervat


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Si Luz ira por la calle por donde siempre voy al local central de La Universidad Nacional de Trujillo....EL JIRON SAN MARTIN


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

supongo que te refieres a los PANELES que hay en la plaza de armas , debido al dia del ambiente con una muestra fotográfica del calentamiento global y la contaminación ambiental


----------

